# "A" Pillar Gauge Pod



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

After doing a search for the B13 chassis on this, i came up shy to find out there was a group buy or something of that sort for the NX only. Now my Q is if there is an A pillar gauge pod (2 or 3) available for our rides? I searched autometer, optionsauto, summitracing, etc, etc.... I basically have my meters and things located throughout my vehicle in odd fashions. A cleaner looks is desired now. So can anyone tell me whats up with the A pillar pod??? 

thx.


http://www.conopium.com/misc/*****.jpg


----------



## TheNatrix (May 2, 2002)

www.gaugepods.com

Click Nissan Sentra. You should be all set.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

I agree...www.guagepods.com is the answer...and you can either get them in grey or black!!! They are the only ones that I have heard of that make the "A" pillar guage pods for the B13 Nissan Sentra. I DO have one myself!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh hell yeah. Thank you!!! I would have never found that on my own... thank you thank you....


----------



## chuckone (Aug 4, 2002)

go on ebay some one put one on there starting bid is 14.00.check it out its on page 15 or 16 under sentra.good luck


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Wow, I can't say enough about the ease of the fitment on this product. It is exactly like stock! You don't find that much anymore with products. I splurged and paid an extra $5 for the painted version of it. It basically matches my stock interior color. You wouldn't notice the difference if you weren't paying attention. Thankyou to all that replied to my emails, and more importantly, to this thread. I highly recomend this product due to quick and cheap shipping, and of course their high quality product. Here is a picture of the final install.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's my gauge pod, also from Lo-Tek.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *Here's my gauge pod, also from Lo-Tek.*


You got anymore pics of your ride? I'm curious as to what the outside looks like now.... How did you find the fitment of their product? Good, Poor, Fair...?!?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

*"A" pillar gague pod.....*

I have one from Lo-Tek. Oil pressure and Voltmeter gauges. I paid $50 with shipping. I bought Splitfire gauge from 24autoparts.com $80 with shipping. Did it myself, happy with the install.

I'm having some problem with posting pictures to show the fit.

Q in Sac


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You can email them to me, and i'll resize them and host them for a lil while if you want. [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *You can email them to me, and i'll resize them and host them for a lil while if you want. [email protected] *


I e-mailed you those pictures to you.

Q in Sac


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *You got anymore pics of your ride? I'm curious as to what the outside looks like now.... How did you find the fitment of their product? Good, Poor, Fair...?!? *


The fitment was pretty good. Not absolutely perfect but definitely good enough. For more pictures... click the link in my sig.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

excellent in depth pictures. Its now on my bookmark list for turbo set ups to drool on.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Ha Ha Ha... check it out http://www.gaugepods.com/sentra.htm

My car got put up on their site. I guess they liked it! Just thought I'd share my good fortune.


----------

